
US Naval Observatory website root cert is for pharmaceutical company? - billsmithaustin
https://aa.usno.navy.mil
======
rman666
Where are you seeing the pharma company indicated? Under which parameter? I
did not see it. Thank you.

------
danielvf
Holy cow, that is freaky! Looks like
[https://mrmc.amedd.army.mil/index.cfm](https://mrmc.amedd.army.mil/index.cfm)
is also showing the same thing.

